

AT&T cuts prices again - pcurve
http://money.cnn.com/2014/03/09/technology/mobile/att-price-cut/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
pcurve
With all these price cut talks, you would think we are getting some kind of
bargain.

But I have 3 subsidized smartphones (2 galaxy s4, and iphone 5s) on my old
AT&T 450 minute plan, and my bill is around $155/month (including fee & tax).
For couple years, my bill was as low as $110/month, until we gradually grew
out of $15/200mb data plan. Can you imagine paying $110/month for fully
subsidized 3 smartphones?

AT&T rolls over unused voice minutes, so 450 minutes is more or less
unlimited. I don't have text plan, and with free texting applications, I have
no use for it.

But with forced bundling of unlimited voice and text, my bill would be
$240/month.

AT&T must hate its customers with old plans.

